# Train-Li Track Bender Questions



## Ward H (Jan 5, 2008)

I have been rebuilding my main loop, which is not large (100ft of track). I am using the ladder method and trying to match 10 dia curved track but I do plan on some shallower s curves using 5' straight track. 
When I get to putting down the track I am sure I will find that the ladder does not match my track so I am thinking about buying the Train Li track bender. 

It is pricey so I am hesitant for my small railroad. "I have about another 100ft of track to rebuild" 

My question is this. Will the Train-Li bender remove vertical kinks? Will it take twist out of rail? 
I have several pieces of track which has been stepped on causing vertical kinks or dips in the rails or the rail is twisted (kind of like me). 
I am guessing the answer is no but if it does, that will help me save some track which sweetens the deal.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Ward, 
Don't know about were the track was stepped on but the bender will do a lot of things. I been using Madstangs for rebuilding my layout. I think I would be lost with out it. Cost a lot but worth it,I think!


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi Ward, I'm thinking that the bender won't take out track badly twisted by stepping on it. This is a pretty hefty bender though. What we did, is three of us in our club went in together and bought one. We could easily justify the 88$ for one. No one uses it all the time anyway. I used it heavily back in March, basically bending all the curves for a 180 ft extension of my layout. I took the screws loose that held the tie straps on, cut alternative straps, and it bent very smoothly with the bender. I actually had a piece of 20 ft dia, that I used to match up to. It was very easy. I can give you lots more tips if you get access to a bender. I don't buy any curve track any more, just 5 ft straights, and make them fit whatever I need. Very smooth curves by the way. 
Paul


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

I would not think that you could remove vertical kinks or twists but on the other hand once you buy it you do not have to keep it. 

When I bought mine I intended to use it and then sell it recovering most of my cost. I actually had a buyer before I had even used it but unfortuantely I got so accustomed to having it and it was SO EASY to use that when I got close to being finished I could not part with it. 

Now, over a year later I still have not "finished" all my intended uses for it and I ran across a way that the bender has just about paid for itself. 

I ran across a deal on some very heavily used LGB brass track including some curves that were very worn on the inside rails. Using the Train-Li I removed the track from its curved ties, put some straight ties on it and recurved it the opposite way then replaced it in the original ties. 

The end result is that I now have some perfectly usable and very inexpensive curves that were only possible because I had the Train-Li. 

It seems that I continually find a need here and there for the Train-Li. 

Jerry


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2008)

I agree.i think it is the best bender on the market, and if you can get one .its well worth the cash.../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif 
Nick..


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I have one and would not be with out it. I have a bunch of 1 foot sections both 4 and 8 FT curves. I joined some of them together with hillman clamps and re bent them to what I needed. 

I wonder if the Aristo Single track bender would fix twised track as you discribed. ( have one of those too)


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Had a e-mail from a supplier today saying that the Train-Li bender was going up in price $30.00. Better get it on order.


----------

